# Pro Drive Switch machines and snow



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

For those that do like to run in snow and use a plow and have any of these switch machines be aware that the plow can catch on these machines as they are attached very close to the track and very little clearance for low rolling stock. It's a good thing I checked this prior to operating my plow during the snow. Could have been nasty derailment and probably tore up a switch machine. I raise the plow some to get the proper clearance. 

Axel Maybe we need to see about making the mounting brackets a bit longer to set the switch further away from the track. 

Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Can't you just sharpen the edge of the plow and slice off the obstruction? 

ha ha ha! 

Regards, Greg 

by the way, we are running the air conditioning here in San Diego...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

HaHa I'm running heat here today. Just finished running the snow plow got rid of the ice. Later RJD


----------

